# 8 String First Build!!



## ktingz (Feb 22, 2011)

yo yo yo!! over the last 3 months ive been dossing about asking alot of questions and get alot of good answers!

ive been playing the guitar since i was 12 and now im 20 im gunna build me a GEEETTTAAAAAAAAARRRR!!!  

ive been saving up for some wood for ages and the other day my dad told me we had 2 lengths of 2500x175x28mm 'iroko' hardwood that have been chilling in the basement for the last 10 years!

i remember going with my dad to buy the wood as he was going to make a work surface for our kitchen! so i though it would have a funny background behind the guitar!!

ill be doing work on the guitar everyday and try and upload more and more pics every night so keep em peeled!!!

Plans:






















build!:
























to get the idea:





headstock join angle cut:




sanding




3 hours later 




i fuckin hate sanding! haha






headstock angle cut very rough




ill sand flat after its glued so its flush with the fretboard surface and level





you get the idea!!

ill try and keep you all posted!


----------



## anthonyferguson (Feb 22, 2011)

Iroko is good stuff man, just make sure you wear a mask when you're sanding it-the dust is carcinogenic. Looking good! Keep us updated.


----------



## TimSE (Feb 22, 2011)

cool. itl be cool to see how this goes for sure


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 22, 2011)

How this turns out excites me. Can't wait!


----------



## ktingz (Feb 23, 2011)

Update:

i grabbed some glue today so after another hour or so planing and sanding ive glued my headstock to the neck!

i miss calculated so my headstock wont be long enough for the design i wanted  all the tuners are situated on the main piece so could i just glue extra on the end for a tip/top? ill more than likely be having a vaneer over the lot so there should be enough strength?































MORE SANDING INCOMING!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 23, 2011)

your pics are broke mang.


----------



## ktingz (Feb 23, 2011)

fixed em!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 23, 2011)

You can add some wood to the end, but you may want to use something like a lap joint.


----------



## ktingz (Feb 23, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> You can add some wood to the end, but you may want to use something like a lap joint.



is that like 2 interlocking 'L' shapes? or diffrent?

thanks


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 23, 2011)

ktingz said:


> is that like 2 interlocking 'L' shapes? or diffrent?
> 
> thanks



Yes, the overlapping L shapes. Like the example on this page, but not perpendicular.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 23, 2011)

ktingz said:


> is that like 2 interlocking 'L' shapes? or diffrent?
> 
> thanks



Effectively yes.


----------



## ktingz (Feb 23, 2011)

how long do i need to leave the neck

1 in clamps and 2 before i can work on it again?

thanks!


----------



## Swyse (Feb 24, 2011)

With original titebond you have to leave it clamped for 30 mins and wait about 24 hours before you can work it. Depending on what you used, you may have to wait longer or shorter


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 24, 2011)

Most wood glues have a clamping time of 30 minutes to an hour, but I personally don't see any reason not to leave it clamped for the entire 24 hours of curing.


----------



## ktingz (Feb 24, 2011)

sound cheers for al the help guys!


----------



## Themadcow (Feb 24, 2011)

Ive been leaving my clamps on for an hour and a half with titebond original, and I wait 24 hours before I take any power tools to the piece


----------



## ktingz (Feb 24, 2011)

cheers for all glue advice guys!

new question, this guitar is for personal use and ill never sell it or give it away, so im leaning towards the BM headstock although im not sure which way to steer, these are a few ive considered:

tell me what you guys think please!


----------



## Sofos (Feb 24, 2011)

ktingz said:


>



This one


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 24, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> This one



I concur.


----------



## ktingz (Feb 24, 2011)

ye im quite liking the tele body thou :S


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 24, 2011)

ktingz said:


>


 This one .


----------



## adagius_inner_djent (Feb 25, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> This one .


i support the motion!

add a hybrid kahler to it!! 

Q: do it will have standard or fanned frets?


----------



## clouds (Feb 25, 2011)

ktingz said:


>



This one is my favourite, Tele body FTW!  But perhaps make the headstock ever so slightly different as many people make builds with the BM headstock. However, if your heart's in it for that design then by all means go for it.


----------



## Jontain (Feb 25, 2011)

ktingz said:


> ye im quite liking the tele body thou :S


 Tele is much more unique, and if its the one your liking then for got it man!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 25, 2011)

I personally like the 2 strat ones.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 25, 2011)

Body 1 headstock 3. 
(Or option 4 that just appeared in my eyes)

The world has enough black machine wannabes


----------



## ktingz (Feb 25, 2011)

UPDATE!

i respect everyones help and comments! thank you all for your help and input towards my build so far!

ive managed to get the body shape out of minimal wood and my heart is not set on the body shape, i might cut out a tele shape further into the build as i have too many guitars in strat shape!
-----
so today ive been working on my guitar for 6 hours!
finally taken the neck out of clamps and sanded it!!! i hate sanding!!!! arrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ive also marked out the headstock and cut it and glued another piece to it ready for rough shaping!

ive cut the body wings with a jigsaw and everythings real rough!!

but here are some pics and first mockup!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 25, 2011)

adagius_inner_djent said:


> i support the motion!
> 
> add a hybrid kahler to it!!
> 
> Q: do it will have standard or fanned frets?


Be awesome and rock the fanned frets. Standard would work too.


----------



## ktingz (Feb 25, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Be awesome and rock the fanned frets. Standard would work too.



this is my first build and as much as i'd love to do fanned, im not confident enough to work it out or cut it, and i can find anywhere in the uk to do it for me :S so im sticking with 28'' solid until further notice or untill my next build!


----------



## ktingz (Feb 28, 2011)

smashed out a new bridge plate today from the front case of a broken stereo amp! still needs painting but it aint bad


----------



## ktingz (Feb 28, 2011)

doweled and glued the wings today and couldnt resist having abit of a jam before clamping it over night!








i also tried some lemon oil on the wood to see what the finish looks like, i would like to do a black 'ebony' looking stain on the front face of the guitar, any opinions or advice?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 28, 2011)

ktingz said:


>


 
It's already bringing the Br00talz!


----------



## adagius_inner_djent (Feb 28, 2011)

ktingz said:


> doweled and glued the wings today and couldnt resist having abit of a jam before clamping it over night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chuggachuggachuggachugga djent djent djent waaaaaaaooooooo
hehe

nice


----------



## ktingz (Feb 28, 2011)

Boom cheers for the feedback!!! made me smile!

i cant wait to finish this sooooo bad but i must be patient!!

tomorrow is SANDING DAY aaaaaarrrrgggghghhgghghggggg 

ive got a few more pics for you so you can see the lemon oil on still pretty rough sanded body!! woop enjoy!!










when this is done ill be bringing the Djent BEEF!


----------



## ktingz (Feb 28, 2011)

machineheads, truss rod and ferrules should be here tomorrow / thursday then i should be making real progress!


----------



## Shadowspecced (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks awesome so far dude! Can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## ktingz (Mar 1, 2011)

UPDATE!!

been working on my djent machine all day!!

had a full day of sanding and shaping planned but knock knock my truss rod arrived!!! BOOOM!

so.... i have a router.... but its BROKE 

so i built a Jig with some other wood and ran a straight edge and used my circular saw to plunge and route the truss rod pocket!

i then used my grinder to grind and old chisel to the width of the pocket so i could square off the bottom end

then using a drill bit and extension bar i rounded out the headstock end to the correct depth and sanded smooth!


cut and sanded my fretboard and preped and glued it onto my neck,

im very short on clamps so if this turns out bad ill take it off and go buy some more clamps!!!!!!

enjoy!


----------



## ktingz (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## ktingz (Mar 1, 2011)

BOOM!

ill be sanding and starting to shape the neck tomorrow!

cant wait!


----------



## ktingz (Mar 2, 2011)

UPDATE!!

so ive done some neck carving today and its coming along nicely!

i got a spokeshave but im not keen on the limited flexibility with the tool so i took the blade out of my large hand plane and used that to shape the entire neck, i used this at an angle as a chisel and at 90* as a scraper and it came out quite nice!

ive probs got another good few hours of shaping, then its Sanging time AGAIN!


----------



## JimmyWCTI (Mar 2, 2011)

looks really sweet man! hard work pays off eh?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 2, 2011)

sweet!
Got to love sanding....


----------



## Empryrean (Mar 3, 2011)

wow kicks the crap outta my build 
Nicely done sir!


----------



## Alekke (Mar 3, 2011)

adagius_inner_djent said:


> chuggachuggachuggachugga djent djent djent waaaaaaaooooooo
> hehe
> 
> nice


----------



## Tomo009 (Mar 3, 2011)

I prefer headstocks the other way around just for the tension in the lower strings. But it's looking great! Interesting to see what it'll look like with a finish applied.


----------



## ktingz (Mar 5, 2011)

really happy with my recent progress, ive ben slowing down abit because im helping my dad out with building our new house next door!

ive shaped the headstock, done more sanding, oiled it to see the finish look, and also drilled the holes and test fitted the tuners!

enjoy!


----------



## solar369 (Mar 5, 2011)

can't wait to see further progress!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 5, 2011)

oh that's a close fit(last tuner).

also, screw pics of building the guitar, I demand pics of the house build.


----------



## Swyse (Mar 6, 2011)

Loving the fretboard to body transition, big pile of win.


----------



## ktingz (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words and advice so far!!!!!!


----------



## JimmyWCTI (Mar 6, 2011)

just out of curiosity, how thick is that body?


----------



## Scottckr (Mar 6, 2011)

Holy shit, this is fucking awesome... Makes me want to build my own guitar :O


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 7, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> This one .


 This one, yes please use kahler!!!


----------



## ktingz (Mar 7, 2011)

JimmyWCTI said:


> just out of curiosity, how thick is that body?



the body is 28mm thick but will be more around 26mm after sanding!

rather than contouring the body i angled the top wing about 4 degrees backwards so its would allow my arm to sit on it at a steady angle towards the bridge

i wanted to make a super thin guitar as they look sick and weight really bugs me on stage as i wanna throw shit around and jump up and down!

im using an infinite radius fretboard (flat) so i can have my bridge sat square on the body and it will allow me to route 15mm depth for my pickup and have 4mm of the pickup proud of the body which should make the pickup around 6mm away from the strings possibly more!

im thinking of mounting the pickup screws from the back of the guitar as kindly suggested by someone earlier in my post!, any suggestions? the only other choice will be screwing it in at a set hight, i cant see why i would ever need to adjust my pickup in hight once its in position so this is an option but ill have 9mm of wood to screw into..... which might be a bad idea


----------



## sutchguitars (Mar 8, 2011)

Tele........4 aside or a combo 5and3!


----------



## caparison_x (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha! Nice, this is the second BM inspired build ive seen today. Very cool.

although the meme thread made me think of this


----------



## ktingz (Mar 8, 2011)

sutchguitars said:


> Tele........4 aside or a combo 5and3!



8 in line


----------



## ktingz (Mar 15, 2011)

sorry about the lack of updates recently guys, i usually upload my pics from my phone but i didnt pay my phone bill so they have cut me off!

ive done tons of sanding recently, and its starting to look really good, i have a artillary shell from WWI that my grandad gave me 20 years ago and ive used the firing pin side of the shell as a backplate at it looks awsome even showing 1915 as the date the shell was made!

ive routed the pickup cavity and shaped the fretboard into the body and headstock!
my fretwire arrived today and my fretsaw should be arriving tomorrow!

so keep your eyes peeled for a massive update and lots of pictures tomorrow!

peace!


----------



## caparison_x (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks nice.

Dont listen to anyone who dislikes the bm styling. They obviously dont see the comparison between bm, ibanez parker fly and ESP.


----------



## sutchguitars (Mar 17, 2011)

Think i would screw mount the pups from behind! you never know if you want to adjust them in the future??
From the front is heading towards the danger zone,you dont want a screw popping thro the back...lol


----------



## ktingz (Mar 17, 2011)

post saved for progress pics


----------



## ktingz (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok so here goes!

the guitar is now finished and im sooo fuckin happy! thanks to everyone for the input and possative feedback towards this build,

your about to look at my dream since being 12 years old! im 20 and this is my first ever guitar build!

Spec:
28'' scale 
25 frets
8 String Bare Knuckle Miracle Man pickup
Wilkinson tuners
Cheap Saddles and custom bridge plate made from the from of a Amplifier! lol
Single 500k volume pot

woods:
west african Iroko (neck thru) headstock and wings
Indian Rosewood Fretboard

the body is only 26mm thick and fretboard is around 7mm thick with infinite (flat) Radius

Thin Bodys are fuckin win!

the backplate cover is made from a WWI artillery shell with the date 1915 stamped onto it, its fuckin heavy metal!








































the bare knuckle sounds beef, i cant wait to pump it up at band practice on saturday!

thanks to everyone and the help that ive gained from the community on this forum i couldnt have build this without the advice and information gathered for the people on this site!

kon,


----------



## theo (Mar 17, 2011)

make sure you get us a video or two sometime soon!! great build man, you make me think about finally using the figured mountain ash and brazilian rosewood I have lying around


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats on the first build, it turned out great!


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 17, 2011)

can we has more pics plz? it just looks amazing. also some action shots!!


----------



## solar369 (Mar 21, 2011)

RAW. fuckin aye


----------



## ktingz (Oct 24, 2011)

Some pics of me a good while later playing my bands EP launch show loving the guitar still!


----------



## Purelojik (Oct 25, 2011)

ktingz said:


> Some pics of me a good while later playing my bands EP launch show loving the guitar still!



DUDE THESE ARE BEASTLY PICTURES!


----------



## joaocunha (Oct 25, 2011)

ktingz said:


> the backplate cover is made from a WWI artillery shell with the date 1915 stamped onto it, its fuckin heavy metal!








Dude... I'll steal your idea for sure hahaha

How are you doing with the 28" scale length? Congrats for the build!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 25, 2011)

clouds said:


> This one is my favourite, Tele body FTW!  But perhaps make the headstock ever so slightly different as many people make builds with the BM headstock. However, if your heart's in it for that design then by all means go for it.


 
Single cut + BM headstock is lookin' VERY tasty indeed.


----------



## Johnmar (Apr 10, 2012)

ktingz said:


> cheers for all glue advice guys!
> 
> new question, this guitar is for personal use and ill never sell it or give it away, so im leaning towards the BM headstock although im not sure which way to steer, these are a few ive considered:
> 
> tell me what you guys think please!



OMG they are so fucking kewl.
Are you willing to make me a custom 7?(this exact shape).
Am am looking for something not over 2000$.


----------



## Rojne (Apr 10, 2012)

bump-ty-bump


----------



## JamesM (Apr 10, 2012)

Johnmar said:


> OMG they are so fucking kewl.
> Are you willing to make me a custom 7?(this exact shape).
> Am am looking for something not over 2000$.


----------



## Rojne (Apr 10, 2012)

The Armada said:


>



duuude.....


----------

